
How to deal with the rising threat of ransomware - andrewfromx
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/16/how-to-deal-with-the-rising-threat-of-ransomware/
======
andrewfromx
my question is, is there like an ebay rating system for the people asking for
money? How do you know you really get your files back?

~~~
dozzie
It's ransom. You do not know if you'll get the files.

~~~
andrewfromx
so if I pay, why do they ever give files back? Seems always better to just
keep the files and keep asking for more money. i.e. replying to spam just
tells spammer your email address is valid. Paying ransom just lets ransomer
know you have money. Unless there IS an ebay type rating system, why care
about your rep?

~~~
dozzie
> so if I pay, why do they ever give files back?

If they won't give you your files back, future victims will know that the
files are lost regardless of whether the ransom will be paid or not and this
way of extracting money will stop being effective.

~~~
andrewfromx
ha so there's a code? no ransomer _ever_ does that or the whole industry
suffers?

